# How many roos can I keep?



## Shayanna (Sep 25, 2013)

With 24 hens? I have a 1 year old Minorca and six month game. Think I could add a buff Orpington? He would be about 2 years old.


Sent from my Z665C using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

I think 2-4 roos would be ok but at 4 you may have issues. I'd just have separate pens


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

The only problem I see is the Game cock. He might be aggressive towards the BO roo at some point and time.


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

LittleWings said:


> The only problem I see is the Game cock. He might be aggressive towards the BO roo at some point and time.


That's the 2nd reason I think you may want separate pens


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

i would put all 3 roosters in a different pen/coop for a few days
make sure they don't have access to any hens
see how they get along
if things look to be good then try all 3 in with the girls
just adding a strange rooster to a flock you already have is sort of asking for trouble


good luck
piglett


----------

